# Gurtführung bei MET-Helmen



## CassandraComplx (30. August 2007)

Moin !

Hab mir nen neuen Helm geleistet (MET Veleno D) und bin doch etwas erstaunt über die hintere Gurtführung. Beim Anaxagore (eigentlich bei fast allen Helmen die ich kenne) ging diese durch die Nackenfixierung, beim Veleno hängt sie einfach nur (wie die vorderen Gurte) runter  .
Helm sitzt wie erwartet und die beiden Gurte lassen sich auch schön unter den Ohrläppchen justieren. Der hintere ist dadurch halt etwas näher am Ohr als gewohnt.
Jemand ne Idee ? Normal ? Wüsste nicht, wie ich die Gurte durch dieses "T-Safe" kriegen sollte...


----------



## CassandraComplx (31. August 2007)

...hat sich erledigt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosscard (31. August 2007)

Ja und trotzt "erledigt" wüsste ich dann schon gern was des Rätsels Lösung war ??


----------



## CassandraComplx (31. August 2007)

...Helm wird getauscht. Könnte zwar die Gurtführung selbst neu verlegen, indem ich einen der Keile vorne aus der Schale rausmache und die Verklebung des Gurtes löse. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich den Gurt später wieder gut verklebt bekomme, tackern ginge natürlich auch...

Bei meinem alten hätte ich es gemacht, bei Neuware sehe ich es nicht ein.


----------



## DomiJF (2. September 2007)

Kannst du evtl. mal ein Bild davon reinstellen das wär super. Bei meinem Veleno und dem von meiner Freundin hängt der Gurt auch einfach runter.

Danke


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. September 2007)

DomiJF schrieb:


> Kannst du evtl. mal ein Bild davon reinstellen das wär super. Bei meinem Veleno und dem von meiner Freundin hängt der Gurt auch einfach runter.
> 
> Danke


 
Ermittlungen meinerseits haben jetzt folgendes ergeben:
Scheinbar gab/gibt es eine Charge von MET-Helmen, bei denen die Gurtführung falsch ist. Ich hab den Helm von Hibike und hab mich auch gleich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt. Der Mann am Telefon hat sofort (!!!) gewusst worum es ging und betont, dass alle Helme am Lager diese dubiose Gurtführung haben und dass sie bereits Thaler-Sports (Importeur) damit konfrontiert hatten. Lt. Aussage von Thaler-Sports sei das so gewollt und das beiliegende Manual wäre falsch    ...

Wollte den Helm zuerst zurückschicken, habs dann aber doch bleiben lassen und selbst Hand angelegt. 
Hab den MET-Keil vorne links aus der Schale gedrückt und Naht aufgetrennt (nix verklebt, nur genäht !), dann den Gurt so weit rausgezogen, dass ich ihn in die Nackenfixierung einfädeln konnte (wie im Manual ersichtlich). Das ganze wieder zusammengebaut und den Gurt mit Drachenschnur (Dyneema 85daN - wie gut, das man noch andere Hobbies hat ) wieder vernäht.
Hat keine 10min. gedauert und hält.

Bilder der RICHTIGEN Gurtführung kann ich gerne online stellen.


----------



## DomiJF (3. September 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich wäre doch froh wenn du auch noch die Bildern online stellen könntest.


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. September 2007)

...wird dann aber Abend


----------



## CassandraComplx (3. September 2007)

So, hier mal ein Bild der neuen Gurtführung:






Die hinteren Gurte müssen einfach nur durch die dir kleinen Dreiecke geführt werden


----------



## DomiJF (3. September 2007)

Hast du dann auch die Naht vom anderen Keil aufgetrennt oder die vom dem der am Hinterkopf liegt?
Danke fürs Bild


----------



## yellow_ö (3. September 2007)

> und Naht aufgetrennt (nix verklebt, nur genäht !),


ist natürlich total irrelevant und auch nicht wichtig,  
aber das "nur" gefällt mir hier gar nicht.

Erstens ist vernähen doch wohl eine sowohl einfache, als auch gute Lösung für solche Bänder,
zweitens wären Klettergurte und Express-Schlingen verklebt, wenn das besser wäre - ist es aber nicht, daher auch dort genäht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (4. September 2007)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> aber das "nur" gefällt mir hier gar nicht.


 
"nur" heisst:
Eine Naht lässt sich besser, einfacher auftrennen als eine Verklebung, vor allem bleibt das Gewebe intakt. Wenn man ne Verklebung auftrennt hat man ruckzuck auch Teile des Gewebes zerstört...


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. September 2007)

DomiJF schrieb:


> Hast du dann auch die Naht vom anderen Keil aufgetrennt oder die vom dem der am Hinterkopf liegt?
> Danke fürs Bild


 
Stimmt, hab ich vergessen...
Muss man natürlich machen, sonst kann man nur eine Seite einfädeln.
Die Stelle hab ich aber nich nochmal vernäht weil sie keinen Einfluss auf das Gurtsystem hat. Trotzdem ist es unmöglich nach dem Einsetzen des Keils die Gurte zu bewegen. Je mehr man daran zieht, desto tiefer setzt sich der Keil in die Schale. Das gab mir auch die nötige Sicherheit für den vorderen Keil: Da kann nach dem Vernähen nix passieren


----------



## hellvis (4. September 2007)

sehr interessantes thema, dachte ich bin der einzige!

ich habe für meine beiden jungs zwei met crackerjack am gleichen tag bei dem gleichen händler gekauft und hinterher festgestellt das die oben beschriebene gurtführung bei einem durch die schlitze/ösen (anderes system als oben, aber gleiches problem!) verlief und bei dem anderen nicht. produktionsfehler dachte ich direkt, also auf zum händler. der hatte inzwischen auch eine ladung "frischer" crackerjack`s nachebkommen, bei denen aber auch zum teil der gurt richtig und zum teil falsch, ohne schlitze, verlegt ist.......was nu?

für mich ist das ein fehler, aber die helme werden wohl noch so ausgeliefert.
wer ist denn der deutsche importeur? hat jemand nen link? 

grüße
max


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. September 2007)

noch (?) http://www.thalersports.de/

Aber:
Lt. einem Händler bei mir in der Nähe (wollte dort den Helm eigentlich kaufen) wechselt der Vertrieb von MET. Aus diesem Grund könnte er auch bei Thalersports nix mehr nachbestellen...


----------



## Hegi (4. September 2007)

@cassandraComplx:

Danke für den Tip! Bei mir hingen die Gurte auch nur runter! Hab auch eine kurze Nähsession eingelegt und die Gurte wie in der Bedienungsanleitung verlegt! Jetzt paßt alles super!


----------



## Hacky 2003 (8. September 2007)

Hallo CassandraCompx!
Wollte mal von dir wissen ob es bei dem Helm um das Modell Veleno Mod 2006 handel da ich im Moment einen Helm suche für meine Sohn suche .
Gruss Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breakdenzer (27. Dezember 2007)

Gibts da was neues - das Problem ist immernoch aktuell... Laut Hersteller auch die Produktion umgestellt


----------



## Phantomias (25. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab mir heut den KAOS Ultimate in weiß zugelegt.
Beim aufprobieren hab ich da nicht wirklich drauf geachtet, obwohl ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hab. 
Nu sitz ich hier zu Hause, will ihn passend für mich einstellen und stelle fest, das auch bei mir die Riemen einfach nur hinten runter hängen.
Mein Händler hat ihn extra für mich bestellt und somit kein Ersatz.
Ist es rechtlich möglich, den tauschen zu lassen?
Eine Näh Session würde nichts bringen, das die Riemen quasi zwei geteilt sind mit nem dünnen Geflecht aus Fädchen. Ich würd es also kaputt machen.
Wie stehen die Chancen eines Tausches? Hat wer Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Phantomias (26. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mal nachgefragt, warum das mit den Gurten so sei.
darauf bekam ich die Antwort, das es bei den 2008er Helmen eine Umstellung geben haben soll. So mein Fachhändler.
Das hat MET wohl aufgrund von Kundenwünschen umgestellt.

Was soll ich sagen


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. Januar 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Wie stehen die Chancen eines Tausches? Hat wer Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Tauschen wirst Du den Helm auf jeden Fall können. Die Argumentation ist doch ganz einfach:
Die Gurtverlegung ist definitiv anders als in der Bedienungsanleitung (die gleiche gibts auch auf der Webseite zum Download falls Du sie nicht mehr hast) und im Falle eines Unfalles ist deswegen ein sicherer Sitz des Helmes nicht mehr gewährleistet. 
Hibike hätte meinen ja auch zurückgenommen, der zeitliche Aufwand wäre aber grösser gewesen als die Nähsession...


----------



## Phantomias (29. Januar 2008)

Leider hat Thaler Sports sich noch immer nicht gemeldet.
Und mein Händler will davon nichts wissen. Zumindest nicht der Verkäufer, welcher mir eh unsympatisch ist.


----------



## Phantomias (5. Februar 2008)

Thaler Sports hat sich nach wiederholtem Anschreiben nurn endlich gemeldet.
Mit der Aussage, das sie MET nicht mehr importieren.
Ich muss mich da an Sport Import wenden.
Da habe ich heute angerufen.
Dort bekam ich die Auskunft, das Giro und Bell auf dieses System der Gurtführung ein Patent angemeldet haben. 
MET hat das verschlafen und musste während der Produktion diese umstellen.
Selbst neue Test soll es wohl gegeben haben.

Leider kann ich meine Gurte nicht auftrennen und wieder zusammen nähen. Sie sind zweigeteilt und und der Mitte mit einem dünnen Faden für bessere Belüftung, So mein Fachhändler, verbunden.
Meine Idee wär, am besagten Dreieck oberhalb des Verstellmechanismus einen Schnitt zu machen, durch zufädeln und es wieder verkleben. Das sollte die Sicherheit eigentlichnicht beeinflussen?
Mit was könnte man das verkleben? Reicht heiß machen?

Grüße Phanto


----------



## S.D. (28. März 2008)

Habe heute auch einen Met Kaos Ultimate erhalten und wundere mich auch etwas über die Gurtführung (die Gurte sind nicht durch den hinteren Verstellmechanismus geführt, sondern hängen einfach von oben herunter).
Ist dies nun richtig so oder nicht?
Zuvor hatte ich mir einen Met Kaos angeschaut (nicht den Ultimate) und da verlief der Gurt über den Verstellmechanismus hinten.
Der Kaos Ultimate wurde im Oktober 2007 produziert, der "normale" Kaos war vom März 2007, beides allerdings 2008´er Modelle.

Gruß


----------



## Phantomias (28. März 2008)

Ja, das ist leider so richtig.
Wie ich im vorherigen Post geschrieben habe, haben Giro & Co ein patent darauf angemeldet. Da MET das verschlafen hatte, musste MET die Produktion komplett umstellen. Mit allen dazugehörigen Tests.
Ich habe mir die Gurte selber hinten durch gezogen und es ist viel angenehmer. Leider sind die Gurte etwas kurz und somit am Ende ihrer Einstellmöglichkeit am Kinn.  
Ein Umtauschrecht besteht leider auch nicht, da MET die Helme mit der alten Gurtführung nicht mehr ausliefern darf.


----------



## S.D. (29. März 2008)

Phantomias schrieb:


> Ja, das ist leider so richtig.
> Wie ich im vorherigen Post geschrieben habe, haben Giro & Co ein patent darauf angemeldet. Da MET das verschlafen hatte, musste MET die Produktion komplett umstellen. Mit allen dazugehörigen Tests.
> Ich habe mir die Gurte selber hinten durch gezogen und es ist viel angenehmer. Leider sind die Gurte etwas kurz und somit am Ende ihrer Einstellmöglichkeit am Kinn.
> Ein Umtauschrecht besteht leider auch nicht, da MET die Helme mit der alten Gurtführung nicht mehr ausliefern darf.



Also beudeutet das, daß die Helme ab einem bestimmten Produktionsdatum alle mit "herunterhängenden" Gurten ausgeliefert wurden und auch aktuell noch werden?
Bin halt die Führung über die Nackenverstellung gewöhnt und finde das eigentlich auch etwas angenehmer.
Gut, man kann damit leben, allerdings sollte man dann vielleicht einen Hinweis mit beifügen.
Finde es auch etwas merkwürdig, daß man jahrelang Helme mit Gurtführung  
über die Nackenverstellung ausliefert (mein erster Met stammt aus dem Jahr 2000) und dies plötzlich nicht mehr darf.

Gruß


----------



## Härtner (29. März 2008)

Naja ich finde es nich schlimm  aber mein leben hängt davon jetzt nicht ab oder ? ob der gurt rumbaumelt oder über die einstellung verlegt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (30. März 2008)

Härtner schrieb:


> Naja ich finde es nich schlimm  aber mein leben hängt davon jetzt nicht ab oder ? ob der gurt rumbaumelt oder über die einstellung verlegt ist



Das Leben hängt davon nicht ab. Aber ich denke das meiste, was hier diskutiert wird, ist nicht lebenswichtig.
Der Met Kaos Ultimate hat einen Listenpreis von 200 Euro. Wenn alles gut läuft, findet so ein Helm ein paar Jahre Verwendung. Und da möchte ich halt schon wissen, ob das Produkt, das ich erworben habe so in Ordnung ist, oder ob ein Fehler in der Produktion vorliegt.
Abgesehen davon ist diese Gurtführung deutlich fummeliger als die bisherige und die hinteren Gurte verlaufen direkt am Ohr anliegend vorbei, was vom Tragekomfort eine Verschlechterung darstellt.

Gruß


----------



## TwimThai (1. April 2008)

Wer so nen Helm online kauft aht sowieso durch das Fernabsatzgesetz ne verlängerte Rückgabedauer.

Wer beim Händler kauft hat dort auch ein Rückgabe/ Umtauschrecht. Vorallem wenn in der Beschreibung eindeutig was anderes steht. Wenn das ein Verkäufer nicht einsieht würde ich mal freundlich nach dem Geschäftsführer fragen und wenn das nicht fruchtet direkt mit Anwalt drohen.

Alternativ vorher noch bei der Verbraucherzentrale informieren, die können einem da auch relevante Infos geben die man beim Verhandeln einsetzen kann...


----------



## Phantomias (1. April 2008)

Ich habe mich, als ich meinen Kaos Ultimate vor ein paar Monaten gekauft habe, informiert. Es gibt keine rechtliche Handhabe.
MET musste die Produktion umstellen. Da kann auch kein Anwalt helfen.
Eine Rücknahmepflicht besteht in diesem Fall nicht, weil der Verkäufer diesen Helm nicht wieder verkaufen kann. Er kann nicht gewährleisten, das der vorherige Käufer nicht doch unsachgemäß behandelt hat. Da es sich dabei noch um ein Sicherheitsrelevantes Stück Ausrüstung ist, ist das somit ausgeschlossen. So die verbraucherzentrale.
Beim Umtauschrecht ist es genauso. Mit Ausnahme, das bei einem Sturz der Helm zurück gegeben werden kann und gegen 50% des Neupreises zzgl. Versand ein Neuer Helm von MET subvensioniert wird. Allerdings muss man hier genaue Angaben zum Sturz machen, das MET das nachvollziehen und nachforschen können.

Um der ganzen Diskusion auch aus dem Weg zu gehen, habe ich mir die Gurte selber durch den Verstellmechanismus gezogen.


----------



## Morgan (11. April 2008)

Frage an Phantomias !

Hast Du das mit dem Schnitt am Dreieck gemacht ?

Ich habe mir nämlich das gleiche auch schon überlegt und traue mich auch nicht so richtig dran.


----------



## Phantomias (11. April 2008)

ja habe ich.
Anschließend mit nem Lötkolben wieder richtig heiss gemacht und verschlossen.
Auch ein kräftiges ziehen nach zwei Tagen Aushärtung haben den Schnitt nicht mehr trennen können. Man sieht auch fast nichts mehr.
ich denke auch, das es die Sicherheit nicht wirklich beeinträchtigt, da der Helm bei mir richtig fest, aber noch angenehm sitzt.
Spätestens beim Sturz werde ich es ja merken. Hoffe nur, das der nicht so schnell kommt.


----------



## rodschi (5. Mai 2008)

S.D. schrieb:


> Das Leben hängt davon nicht ab. Aber ich denke das meiste, was hier diskutiert wird, ist nicht lebenswichtig.
> Der Met Kaos Ultimate hat einen Listenpreis von 200 Euro. Wenn alles gut läuft, findet so ein Helm ein paar Jahre Verwendung. Und da möchte ich halt schon wissen, ob das Produkt, das ich erworben habe so in Ordnung ist, oder ob ein Fehler in der Produktion vorliegt.
> Abgesehen davon ist diese Gurtführung deutlich fummeliger als die bisherige und die hinteren Gurte verlaufen direkt am Ohr anliegend vorbei, was vom Tragekomfort eine Verschlechterung darstellt.
> 
> Gruß



Sehe ich ganz genauso, habe meinen neuen Kaos Ultimate letzten Samstag erhalten und mich nach dem Auspacken auch über die fummelige Gurtführung gewundert. 
Nach dem Blick hier ins Forum war der Fall klar ...
Selber am Helm und an den Nähten rumzufummeln kam für mich nicht in Frage, desshalb habe ich den Helm heute wieder zurückgeschickt und probiere jetzt mal den Sweep XC von Bell.

Grüsse,
Rodschi


----------



## maxa (5. Mai 2008)

man kann sich auch das Leben schwer machen.
Da brauch ich weder Bohrungen neu machen, oder irgendwelche Dinge "rumschweissen".
Das Band am Ende ( nach dem Verschluss )einfach durchtrennen und anschliessend neu einfädeln.
Danach mit einem Feuerzeug noch das Band gegen Aufspliessen versiegeln fertig. Bei so gut wie jedem andren Helm ist dieses band eh zweigeteilt.


----------



## Biwo (3. September 2008)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Die hinteren Gurte müssen einfach nur durch die dir kleinen Dreiecke geführt werden




Sollte man die Gurte nur durch die oberen kleinen Dreiecke führen, oder auch durch die unteren? Ist auf dem Bild leider nicht ganz ersichtlich.


----------



## CD Jekyll (6. September 2008)

So sieht die neue Gurtführung bei mir aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (6. September 2008)

Ein Veleno? Bei dem meiner Freundin sieht es genauso aus.

Mein Kaos hat keine Führung. Ich denke aber dass ich das in die Hand nehmen werde, sobald ich Nadel und Faden organisiert haben


----------



## CD Jekyll (7. September 2008)

Es ist ein Veleno D mit Herstellungsdatum 06.2008.


----------



## Phantomias (7. September 2008)

Wenn ich das ketzt richtig lese, hat MET wieder die Gurtführung hinten durch gelegt?
Oder verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch?
Dann würd ich mir wohl nen Veleno D in weiss ordern.


----------



## hexxagon (7. September 2008)

Ja, beim Veleno auf jeden Fall, aber nicht durch die Dreiecke der Nackenverstellung sondern hinten durch den Helm, so wie bei Jekyll zu sehen.


----------



## Phantomias (7. September 2008)

Weis jemand, wo es den gibt?
Find ihn nirgends. 
Wenni ch nach team Bianchi suche, kommt nur ein grüner


----------



## negativ (9. Juli 2015)

Mein Kaos ist von Nov2014, jetzt gekauft und hat keine Gurtführung. Das nur mal als Info. Es hat sich also seit 2008 nichts geändert.

Das nervt jetzt echt. Der Helm ist super, aber das Band reibt am Ohr. Da der Rest passt, werde ich eine Gurtführung improvisieren. Vielleicht reicht es ja, die Gurte an die hintere Befestigung anzunähen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantomias (9. Juli 2015)

Mein neuer hat das auch nicht.
Hab den aber mal richtig eingestellt und nun reibt auch nichts mehr am Ohr. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## negativ (9. Juli 2015)

Ich habe schon den halben Tag die Gurte verstellt, es bleibt aber dabei, dass sie zu dicht an die Ohren rutschen. Das wäre ja nicht schlimm, aber die Ohren stellen sich dann auf und ich habe dann mit dem erhöhten Luftwiderstand zu kämpfen. 

Ich kann die Gurte nach hinten schieben, aber nach ein paar Kilometern schieben sie sich wieder an die Löffel.


----------



## Phantomias (21. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, du hast die Gurte zu straff.
Ich habe sie so, das sie zwar anliegen, aber nur so, das da noch ein Finger zwischen Gurt und Kopf passt 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------

